# here is my brooder for my chicks what do you think of it?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all as you know my chicks are arriving tomorrow. I've set up the brooder box. Please let me know what you think. Is this box ok? Is it set up well enough? What do you think?


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks good and congrats on getting some new babies


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It's perfect and spacious.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!

And looking good. 

(now the fun starts)


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

